
Police and Tech Giants Wrangle Over Encryption on Capitol Hill - hvo
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/05/09/technology/police-and-tech-giants-wrangle-over-encryption-on-capitol-hill.html
======
sandworm101
Am I the only one concerned with the concept of billion-dollar publicly-traded
corporations going to bat for individual civil liberties? These aren't public
interest groups. Profit is always their primary motive. At the moment profit
and civil liberties are aligned, but that could very quickly change.

~~~
vkou
You should be! Fortunately, both the EFF and the ACLU have been going to bat
for civil liberties for a long time.

The fact that they don't get half as much coverage as, say, Apple butting
heads with the FBI is an indictment of our media, more so than an indictment
of our politics.

~~~
qq66
And while not Apple-sized, donors enable the ACLU to run a $100m annual
budget, which has allowed it to have a substantial impact on civil liberties
in the US over its history.

------
themartorana
Every civil liberty is a roadblock to total information awareness for law
enforcement. No searching/entering without a warrant. No self incrimination.
Miranda rights. Speedy trial laws. Dismissal of evidence illegally obtained,
even if it proves most heinous guilt.

It is for law enforcement to work within these confines because of and in
protection of those liberties.

So yes... There are hundreds of intrusions that could be opened up that would
allow law enforcement to have a better handle on criminals, potential
criminals, and heck, anyone who might like to speak ill of such intrusions, up
to and including having cameras in your bedrooms. But they're not allowed to
do those things because America, and the escape from tyranny that made anyone
fight for it to begin with.

But have you no doubt - these intrusions are for you only. The second a
lawmaker or law enforcement officer's liberty is threatened, suddenly they're
on the side of civil liberties and God Bless America.

Sorry. Bit of a rant there...

